# Everpure Water Purifier



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Looking for advice. My Itasca has an Everpure water purifier with an AC Cartidge. I have checked on the internet and found it for sale at Culligans for £25.02, not sure if this is inclusive and Cattermole for £24.77 plus P&P + vat.

Are these prices reasonable and is this filtration system any good?

When I had the Hobby 750 for a couple of weeks before it went back I bought the Ecology system at the Newbury show and don't know whether this is better and I should change the Everpure system. Would prefer to keep the Everpure and sell the Ecology system still in its box unused.

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Chris

We had an Everpure system in our Suncruiser - they are one of the leading makes of RV water filter systems see 
http://residential.everpure.com/recreational.aspx

The prices you have been quoted for replacement cartridges (providing they are the correct ones) seem pretty reasonable as they are not cheap to buy in the States (around $37 retail).

Personally I would stick with what you have in the vehicle, it will have been an optional extra when new and would be a shame to pull it out for the sake of a new cartridge.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Linda,

That was all the info I needed. I am not bothered by ordering the cartridge but more interested in having the best solution for my family and I.

Chris


----------

